# Please ID



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I caught this guy way up blackwater in my net. I think its some kind of Jack?

Thanks


----------



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

Leather jacket


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, leather jacket, some people call them yellow jackets. Touch the anal fins and youll find out why they call them yellow jackets. Its NOT fun getting a mess of them out of your cast net or off of a sabiki rig.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

For sure those bottom fins will inflict PAIN


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Moonie, very good fried whole...LOL...just kidding...crap of the sea. as they said..watch the fins!


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

barefoot said:


> Moonie, very good fried whole...LOL...just kidding...crap of the sea. as they said..watch the fins!


Is it also called a moonpie? I've heard that term at the pier...and they do sting for a little bit.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

What I call moonpies are similar to these in color but much more rounded in shape.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

AKA crazy fish. The bottom fins as posted before will make a grown man cry.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

WOw good to know


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

chaps said:


> I caught this guy way up blackwater in my net. I think its some kind of Jack?
> 
> Thanks


leather Jacket, crazy fish, zulu ---bottom fins can be pretty painful


----------

